# One trial-way of how to cut 45 degrees angle



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

One trial-way of how to cut 45 degrees angle

Post on Table-Saw made me try to make this one.
Correct point of setting clamp is a red-marked one, isn't it.

The first, I cut a piece with Hand-Saw about 1mm larger(bigger).
Then route it.

I can get an exact-angled piece what I need... it means almost exact angle.

Please teach me a better way.

( I am sorry if a same one is already posted.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

No need for a jig on a 45 deg.,if the parts are small like yours are, let the router bit do the work for you, it's always dead on, no guessing.. ,just stack and clamp some of the parts up and run them by the bit.. with a push block behind them..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html

======


Benny LaBaw said:


> One trial-way of how to cut 45 degrees angle
> 
> Post on Table-Saw made me try to make this one.
> Correct point of setting clamp is a red-marked one, isn't it.
> ...


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob j san
Thank you very much.
Please let me ask you something.

If I use 45 Chamfer Bit, it is no problem for routing "Green part", but it mighr be problem for routing "Red part", a beginner assume.

Because, I am taught when I use hand-plane, plane must be used along a grain.
I know router is different with plane.

So, please teach me this kind of point.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

That's true with a hand plane but because the router is spinning so fast it's not a bit deal the norm..

==========

quote=Benny LaBaw;106230]Bob j san
Thank you very much.
Please let me ask you something.

If I use 45 Chamfer Bit, it is no problem for routing "Green part", but it mighr be problem for routing "Red part", a beginner assume.

Because, I am taught when I use hand-plane, plane must be used along a grain.
I know router is different with plane.

So, please teach me this kind of point.[/quote]


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob j san
Thank you very much.
I tried it today.
I could have done well.
But a central hall of OP-table-plate is little bit small, so I could not do full-routing.
I found Router is very usufull.
Thank you again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny my friend, I'm afraid to tell you that this is not one of your best ideas. Just about everyone including myself would do this on a table or radial arm saw, however, if someone insisted that I make a pointy thing on the router table, this is how I would do it, in fact that IS how I did it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harry I agree completely.

If woodworking is going to be a hobby even a hand saw with a simple jig or 20.00 store miter box is worth the cost. I would use a hand miter box before I used a router table for the miters. 

If you have the funds and space a power miter box and/or table saw are indispensable and will open up all types of projects for you and make them easier to achieve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

I'm sorry that's one of the down falls of the OP router plates,you will need to get one more (mounting base plates) ,the one with the big hole in it, that will let you use the bigger bits anything over 1 1/2" can be a pain without it or you can rework the one you have..but then you can't use the brass guides any more and that can be a drag...it's a major design error in the OP system..

It's like the 11" x 11" base plate,, all most all routers come with handles, some can not be removed and some can..getting a router in that 11" hole can be a pain if the handles are still in place,that's why most base plates are 9" x 12" ...

Rick R. run into this error ,if you watch the RWS show you will see on his router table he has a large brass snap in ring so he can use ALL the bits in one plate..

But you can get around this error some what with a jig that OP sales,, The Miter Gauge jig can be set from 0 to 45 deg...or use the snap in backup plate ,,the brass guide is the key to this jig..plus it's will always will run true on the brass guide..Harry posted a way to do it, the OP jig is just a little bit essayer way to do ,because it's always right on the button..

The OP jig is about 125.oo dollars that's like buying two OP router table mounting plates but it can be used for many,many router jobs..

I think I have said this b/4 but it's one of the best jigs that OP sells, it's been out since 1986 and it can be use in so many ways..sliding dovetails,putting in key dovetails,making the keys with the same jig, so many ways..  if you add or move a hold down to one side it can be use in the way you want to use it...to put on 45 deg. cuts or just by using a flat bottom bit...


========



Benny LaBaw said:


> Bob j san
> Thank you very much.
> I tried it today.
> I could have done well.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Benny LaBaw said:


> Bob j san
> Thank you very much.
> I tried it today.
> I could have done well.
> ...


Hi Benny,

Bobj is correct about the OP plate. I had to purchase a secondary large plate and modified it to accept the larger bits. Not a difficult job to do. Bj's last reply about the OP miter gauge and Harrys idea are your best options.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there one specific RWS video that covers all the uses of the Mitre Guage Jig? I have the jig and have a video titled "Router Mitre" but I wonder if it's just an introductory video or the complete one. Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Yes and No, they did ship one with the jig but it's a very old video, it's when Bob R. had some black hair on his noggin  Bob has some other shows that he has use it in that are much better showing it off..but it will take me a bit to recall all of them...got to go through 187 videos in my head...to pull the right ones out.. 

I will come back to this post and list them 


=====



CanuckGal said:


> Is there one specific RWS video that covers all the uses of the Mitre Guage Jig? I have the jig and have a video titled "Router Mitre" but I wonder if it's just an introductory video or the complete one. Thanks!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Deb,

DVD series 1. For the episode, I'd have rewatch it to find it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob! Knowing that mind of yours I'm sure I won't have to wait long. 
I'd like to order all of the mitre jig videos.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Can't add to the last post,, Mark has put a stop to that  ,,so here's a small list ..

Here are just some of them, but I will stop at the 600's DVD ,because 
the other ones are not Available yet.

**********
102 - Dovetail Book Stand:

114 - Wall Shelf:

207 - 208 Two Part - Curved Leg Tab

503 - Vanity Stool:

601-604 Four Part - Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet:

http://www.routerworkshop.com/epage.html
=============


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I was just on the OP site going through the different DVD's. Looks like I am just better off ordering all the DVD's. I may order the books for rest. Thanks for your help Bob and Ken! 
I got quite a lot of stuff when I bought the OP setup. I keep discovering more and more things to do with it. Benny's original post brought up another thing I want to try. Finding out the Mitre gauge jig was perfect for this (and I already have it) was a bonus! ANd now of course I want to know what ELSE I can do with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

I think that would be the best way to go,,,you got a great deal when you got the table and all the fun stuff with it..most of the items you got will be covered in the 6 DVD'S  but not all ..

====



CanuckGal said:


> I was just on the OP site going through the different DVD's. Looks like I am just better off ordering all the DVD's. I may order the books for rest. Thanks for your help Bob and Ken!
> I got quite a lot of stuff when I bought the OP setup. I keep discovering more and more things to do with it. Benny's original post brought up another thing I want to try. Finding out the Mitre gauge jig was perfect for this (and I already have it) was a bonus! ANd now of course I want to know what ELSE I can do with it.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Deb,

Just thought I would put in my two cents with another RWS episode that utilized the mitre gauge. It was the simple shop stool that required 15 degree parallel cuts in the side panels and while I tried different ways, the miter gauge was the easiest. Never received any videos when I ordered my mitre gauge though. Nice tool and good luck with it.

Joe Z.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> ..most of the items you got will be covered in the 6 DVD'S but not all ...


Hopefully after a little more experience with this stuff my imagination will kick in 

Joe, I could use a new shop stool! I'll have to check into that. THANKS!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Deb,

I highly recommend the dvd series from RWS. I've watched them numerous times and it's a nice refresher.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We mustn't lose sight of the fact that Benny was experimenting in coming up with a simple way to make pointy things rather than asking what jigs he could buy.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Harry I didn't mean to hijack the thread, but Benny's post got me thinking about something I wanted to try. I apologize.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much.

Bj san
Thank you for informations.
One more plate with a bigger hall... it is a good way.
Reworking... like you have done... it is a better way. But it is impossible for me now, because I must buy new tool for it if I want to do that.
A mitre gauge... I saw a demo. I think it is the best way if I do not think over the Payment. After I just finished making a simple mite gauge, I think OP-mitre gauge is easy for me to operate.
I wil order it as soon as I can, if The Pacific Ocean is not be between small island and huge island.

Harry san
Thank you for your information on good way.
I could understand your better way.
I can get a right angle.

But, about skin of wood, it will become rough.
I wonder(think) it is a some kind of difficult choice between right angle and smooth skin.
Also... I wonder(think) if I use a relevant choice of bit, I can get a right angle and smooth skin...

I used router for a while, I understood difficulties of router-operation.



I will try again, please teach me again.
Thank you, all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

You did a great job Benny San

I can see now that you can make your own mitre gauge jig..you don't need to buy one, it's very simple jig to make...
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

I like your feather board setup , I see you have the OP setup you may want to make your own copy of the OP type.. see below.

Router Workshop: featherbd

You are getting better and better 


======



Benny LaBaw said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Bj san
> Thank you for informations.
> ...


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bj san
Thank you for info. on mitre gauge
It is a good point for me that I will pay less attention on a flatness between table and plate during opperations.
More that that, it must be very convenient one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good Benny. Your clothes peg idea shows that you are a resourceful guy, it might not be perfect but I'm sure that it's doing the intended job.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san

That is right.
It is as same as a plain board.
I must make a good one but spring type which is too difficult to make.

Scraps.... yes.. I can not scrap even a small piece...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking at those sliding dovetails Benny would indicate that you should post a full photo shoot to show other members how you achieved such good results, you've come a long way since joining the forum.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san

All I did are copying good examples which were posted by members.
So... all I know is what members already know.

Thank you for your encouregements.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

It is too difficult for me.

Against(?) soft wood, chisel needs more sharp blade than plane, I wonder...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, I know that you don't have a radial arm saw, but here is one more reason why it's just about the most used tool in my collection. This simple jig makes mitres on framing child's play. This jig was made around thirty years ago and whilst it looks a bit the worse for wear, it still functions as good as ever.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Just one more plug for the RAS lol

=======


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san
Bob Jigs san

I think small Table-Saw is enough for me...
I wish I could have bought it...


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*mitre gauge jig*

Not bad result I got.
Thank you for all members' informations.


----------

